# Tommy's 2008 NGRC Day 3 (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I had a great time today. Seems all I did was go to Duncans' in the afternoon for the MLS get together. 









































































































































Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 
Looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy for the photos. It's good to see some of the "So. Cal. Mob" (John and Chris). Wish I could have joined you guys. Have fun!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some familiar faces there that I've seen at Marty's. I think JJ is wearing the same shirt! Jerry


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, 
Thanks for putting up the photos!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the poster of Shad and Mo.. Great pics..


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy 
Great pictures of a fun day. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we HAVE GOT to get some younger blood in this hobby. 
Did everyone take their afternoon naps???


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a bit younger...but I still take naps..


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/03/2008 9:56 AM
we HAVE GOT to get some younger blood in this hobby. 
Did everyone take their afternoon naps???




We had a keg of Geritol chilled down in the train shed... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

Some of us were even up until about 9:00!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of us older types have outgrown the need for the afternoon nap./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 
Shucks some times on special occasions I can even stay up until 9:00 or 9:30. 
Besides spending time with old friends even the younger ones rejuvenates me.


----------

